# Welcher ist Euer Lieblings-Vokal und warum dieser eine und (k)ein anderer nicht?



## rostlaube (30 Okt. 2022)

In der deutschen Sprache gibt es 5 Vokale und diese sind, wenn man sie denn alphabetisch sortiert die folgenden Buchstaben: a, e, i, o, u. Jeder hat seine gewissen Vorzüge und vom Auge des Betrachters abhängig auch seine negativen Seiten. Deswegen fange ich von vorne an und will sie kurz beschreiben, für all die, die sie sich nicht so wirklich betrachtet haben. Was sie alle jedoch gemein haben ist die Tatsache, dass sie unserer Sprache Klang und eine Melodie geben, wie sie durch sonst nichts hervorgerufen werden kann, zumindest nicht auf dieser Welt, in einer Paralleldimension war ich noch nicht und an einen Zustand geistiger Umnachtung kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

a = Der Anfang vom Anfang und das Ende von Pizza, Liga und beispielsweise Thema.
e = Das weiß irgendwie nicht was es will, da ist es seinem Schöpfer dem Menschen nicht unähnlich auch findet es in abgewandelter Form Verwendung in einem uns allen bekannten Währungssymbol welches in Europa seine Verwendung findet.
i = Ultraschlank, geradlinig und mit der Krone in Form eines nahezu, zumindest im Verhältnis zum unendlichen Weltall, verschwindend kleinen Tropfens.
o = Endlos schön und unendlich rund, zumindest wenn wer so perfekt gezeichnet wurde am Anfang dieser Zeile. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 
u = Nach unten geschlossen, zum Himmel offen, wie ein Mensch, der sich noch in der Entwicklung befindet aber fast schon vollkommen ist, so glaubt er es zumindest.


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Was ist mit den Umlauten *ä, ö, ü*? Und wie sieht es mit Großbuchstaben *A, E, I, O, U* sowie *Ä, Ö, Ü *aus?


----------



## raw420 (18 Nov. 2022)

ich möchte ein "e" kaufen


----------

